# Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:



## xSunshin3x (31. März 2012)

*Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Hey PCGH'ler und andere Freaks,

ich verweile nun schon einige Wochen hier im Board, Threads und Benchmarktests lesen waren dabei Hauptaufgaben. Nun habe ich mich registriert, damit ihr euch meiner annehmen könnt 

Kurz zur Vorgeschichte:
Seit Ende 2008 arbeitete/spielte ich mit einem Notebook (Core2Duo@1.5Ghz, 8800M GS, 2GB RAM). Die interne HDD hat den Geist aufgegeben (hardwareseitiger Defekt) und ein Neukauf der HDD erscheint mir als nicht sinnvoll (derzeitige HDD-Preise, veraltete Restkomponenten)

Ich möchte nun aber auf einen *DesktopPC *umsteigen. Habe mir einiges überlegt, bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher:

Die Auflösung meines Monitor ist *1080p*.
Mein Budget beträgt *ca. 1200€*, jedoch werden *noch Maus und Tastatur* benötigt. Die 1200€ sind auch *nur grob *angesetzt.

Verwendungszwecke sind: hauptsächlich *Gaming *(*BF3 *only, evtl. wird dann wieder CS,CoD4 gezockt), aber auch teilweise im Grafikbereich, sprich *Videorendering*, *3D Modelling* etc bla bla....

Deshalb bin ich bei der Wahl der CPU unschlüssig:
i7 mit HT nützt im Rendering, bremst aber beim Gamen aus.
*i5* à la *2500k* hat ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis und reicht zum zocken.
In naher Zukunft steht Ivy an (evtl. nen 3770k'er?)

Nun die GPU:
Eigentlich zielte ich in Richtung NV ab, evtl. ne 580er (derzeitiger Preisverfall und starke Leistung), 560er sind mir n Tick zu schwach.
680er/7970er sprengen mein Budget.
Deswegen hatte ich die *7870* im Sinn. Vorteil hier: 28nm Bauweise, weniger Verbrauch, Preis (~300€) ist hammer. Laut Benchmark- und Spieletests ist die 580er ca. 3-5% schneller, jedoch bietet die 7870 ja auch noch OC-Möglichkeiten, um realistisch gesehene 3-6 FPS rauszukitzeln. Auflösung wäre wie bereits erwähnt FullHD (zum Gamen, zum Arbeiten wird evtl. noch ein 2. Monitor gekauft, aber hat noch Zeit^^). *Settings* sollten schon *maxed* sein, wobei dabei ja immernoch *~50 FPS* drin sind.

RAM:
Derzeit billig, also *8GB* muss, *16* sinnvoll?

HDD:
Bräuchte eig. vorerst nur ne kleine. Wäre dann so die *128*er *M4* von *Crucial* (SSD), bei sinkenden HDD-Preisen kann ja später noch ne 2TB gekauft werden.

Mainboard:
Ja, gute Frage. Derzeitiger *67/68*er Chip oder doch eher Richtung 77er (=Aufrüstbar auf Ivy). Hersteller ist mir eig. egal. *USB 3.0 *sollte dabei sein, preislich *80-120€* (vlt. gibts ja i.welche Geheimtips/Kracher außerhalb des Budgets)

Gehäuse:
*schlicht* und *einfach*, *kein* Weihnachtsbaum (LED-Monster), einfaches LianLi muss aber auch nicht sein 

Netzteil:
80+ Gold von zB. bequiet, etc.. 
*550W* sollten reichen?

Sonstiges:
einen *HR-02 Macho* zum OC'en
ein paar gute *Silence*-Lüfter, zB. enermax, noiseblocker, PC sollte eben nicht allzu laut sein.

Maus und Tastatur:
Budget dafür ca. 150-200€ gedacht. Ansprüche sind *hoher Komfort* (lange Benutzungsdauer^^), top Verarbeitung, evtl. *Mediatasten *und bei der Maus *2-3 programmierbare* Tasten.
Das ganze WoW-Suchti Zeug wie Makrotasten ohne Ende etc brauch ich nicht. 

Kurze Preisübersicht:
CPU 200-250€
GPU 300€
MoBo 120€
RAM 60€
SSD 130€
Gehäuse 80€
Netzteil 100€
Sonstiges 50€
_____________

ca. 1100€ 

+ Maus und Tastatur


So, das wars meinerseits.
Was haltet ihr von meiner kleinen Zusammenstellung, was würdet ihr ändern, wie sieht's aus mit kommender Hardware à la Ivy etc?

Danke für eure Hilfe und für's Lesen des uuunendlich langen Tests!

xSunshin3x


----------



## facehugger (31. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

So könnte der Knecht ausschaun:


Mobo: http://geizhals.at/de/746839

CPU: http://geizhals.at/de/?in=&fs=i5-2500k

CPU-Kühler: http://geizhals.at/de/664436

RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: http://geizhals.at/de/677396

Graka: http://geizhals.at/de/745777

HDD: http://geizhals.at/de/447820
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Case: Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BS: Microsoft:  Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack  (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## FreeRyder|44 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Schlichtes Gehäuse mit USB 3 Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec One Midi-Tower - schwarz


----------



## xSunshin3x (31. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

@facehugger
Danke erstmal. 
Kurze "Kritik": MoBo? Der H67er lässt kein OC'en zu, aktiviert dabei aber die IGP, die ich aber nicht brauche. Deshalb wär' ein P67 oder Z68 vernünftiger
CPU: Der Link lautet zwar i5-2500k, gezeigt wird aber der i5-2320? Wenn ein i5, dann kommt für mich eh nur der 2500k'er in Frage
CPU-Kühler: Leistet der Macho nicht bessere Kühlergebnisse und punktet dadurch beim Thema OC'en und Rendering?
GraKa darf gerne etwas teurer sein 
Case gefällt mir eher nicht.
BS wird nicht benötigt.

Danke dir aber trotzdem für deine Mühe/Tips

/Tante Edit meint: @FreeRyer das Case hatte ich mir schon angeschaut (vorgestern?) Geht in die richtige Richtung! Auch dir danke dafür


----------



## st.eagle (31. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

also die 680 sprengt dein budget um gerade 40€, wenn du es so machst: xSunshin3x | Geizhals Deutschland
ich würde den i5 nehmen, da du hauptsächlich gaming als verwendungszweck angegeben hast.
ein z board würde ich dir auf jeden fall empfehlen, denn im falle eines graka-defekts, kannst du immernoch den pc mit der IGP nutzen.
persönlich halte ich es nicht für erforderlich 150-200€ für mouse+tastatur auszugeben! gute mäuse gibt es schon ab 50€, bei tastaturen kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, da ich das adler-auge-und-zwei-finger-such-system  benutze und da nie wert drauf gelegt habe.

brauchst du win?


----------



## xSunshin3x (31. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

@st.eagle
Bezüglich CPU:
Die Sache ist halt die, dass ich in der Vergangenheit aufgrund meines alten Prozessors nur sehr wenig mit zB Cinema 4D oder After Effects gearbeitet habe, weil 2 Kerne mit 1.5 Ghz einfach sucken!
Ein neuer PC würde das Problem allerdings beheben, weshalb ich mir durchaus vorstellen könnte, meine FPS-Fähigkeiten in aufwendigeren Videos/Montages zur Schau zu stellen  Und durch HT geht es eben einfach schneller. Nunja. Ist egal.
Das Extreme4 scheint mir sympathisch und preislich angemessen. Die Option auf Ivy, wenn Ivy dann kommen wird, ist auch gut.

Bezüglich Peripherie 
Ich habe seit 2008 bis 2011 meine Headshots mit solch einer Notebookmaus verteilt. Funktionieren tut es, aber ich denke, dass ich mir nun doch auch mal etwas Vernünftiges leisten soll/kann/darf.
Mir ist vor allem wichtig, dass Maus und Tastatur auf meine Wünsche/Bedürfnisse abgestimmt sind.
Deswegen darf es da preislich doch etwas exclusiver sein 

GPU: Die Frage ist halt, ob die 470 Tacken vom P/L Verhältnis her gerecht sind. Und auch im Vergleich mit bereits erwähnter 7870, die mir, nachdem ich gerade einige Videos auf Youtube und Tests angeschaut habe, nochmals sympathischer geworden ist.

Und dann die Frage nach dem RAM. Sind die 8GB sehr großzügig bemessen oder lohnen sich 16GB durchaus?
Ansonsten warte ich noch andere Tips/Meinungen ab, danke aber auch dir schonmal herzlichst


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Hi,
8Gb Ram reichen locker 
Ich habe als Maus die Sharkoon Fireglider für 20 Euro... ist echt top!
Sie hat ein button mit dem man DPS wechseln kann, ist schick designet und hat Gewichte die man rausnehmen kann!
Verarbeitung geht okay, mir reicht es, ist halt Plastik und fühlt sich dementsprechend an!

Wenn du richtig noble Nager haben willst, geh mal auf Razor oder Sensei 

Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder Serie anschauen!

Zur Graka:
7870 ist richtig nice! Ev. könnte ne 7950 noch infrage kommen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Wenn du viele programme wie photoshop, cinema 4D uvm benutzt dann lohnen sich 16Gb durchaus.
Bei der Maus kann ich dir die Logitech G500 empfehlen, ist ne richtig geile Maus. Am besten wäre es aber wenn du in einen Media Markt gehst und mal Probefühlst welche dir am besten passt.


----------



## Technojunky (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Also als Maus würde ich dir die Razer Death Adder empfehlen. Guter grip ( xD ) 2 Tasten an der Seite und die oberfläche nutzt auch nicht schnell ab (also dass der lack abgeht) und die maus is sau schnell^^ bei tasta: Rarer/windows sidewinder /roccat?/logitech^^


----------



## st.eagle (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> @st.eagle
> Bezüglich CPU:
> Die Sache ist halt die, dass ich in der Vergangenheit aufgrund meines alten Prozessors nur sehr wenig mit zB Cinema 4D oder After Effects gearbeitet habe, weil 2 Kerne mit 1.5 Ghz einfach sucken!
> Ein neuer PC würde das Problem allerdings beheben, weshalb ich mir durchaus vorstellen könnte, meine FPS-Fähigkeiten in aufwendigeren Videos/Montages zur Schau zu stellen  Und durch HT geht es eben einfach schneller. Nunja. Ist egal.
> Das Extreme4 scheint mir sympathisch und preislich angemessen. Die Option auf Ivy, wenn Ivy dann kommen wird, ist auch gut.



dann solltest du definitiv den http://geizhals.de/580332 nehmen. dann kommst du mit dem budget aber nicht mehr hin und dann wäre meinerseits auch die 78xx empfehlung.
entweder eine 7850 zu holen und auf den level einer 7870 zu OCen, oder die 7870 zu OCen und bis zu der 79xx-er aufschliessen, was durchaus machbar ist!!! 



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Bezüglich Peripherie
> Ich habe seit 2008 bis 2011 meine Headshots mit solch einer Notebookmaus verteilt. Funktionieren tut es, aber ich denke, dass ich mir nun doch auch mal etwas Vernünftiges leisten soll/kann/darf.
> Mir ist vor allem wichtig, dass Maus und Tastatur auf meine Wünsche/Bedürfnisse abgestimmt sind.
> Deswegen darf es da preislich doch etwas exclusiver sein



mach was du nicht lassen kannst!!!  es war nur meine meinung! mäuschen (du hast da echt ein heisses modell) muß sich halt gut in der hand anfüllen , da bin ich bei dir, aber die tastatur ist mir persönlich rel. egal!



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> GPU: Die Frage ist halt, ob die 470 Tacken vom P/L Verhältnis her gerecht sind. Und auch im Vergleich mit bereits erwähnter 7870, die mir, nachdem ich gerade einige Videos auf Youtube und Tests angeschaut habe, nochmals sympathischer geworden ist.
> 
> Und dann die Frage nach dem RAM. Sind die 8GB sehr großzügig bemessen oder lohnen sich 16GB durchaus?
> Ansonsten warte ich noch andere Tips/Meinungen ab, danke aber auch dir schonmal herzlichst



bzgl. GPU siehe oben. zur videobearbeitung würde ich dir 16GB empfehlen (vor allem bei den niedrigen preisen), 4x4GB also 2x8GB kits, weil falls eine bank defekt sein sollte, schickst du ein kit zurück und du den rechner weiter mit 8GB nutzen kannst.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wenn du viele programme wie  photoshop, cinema 4D uvm benutzt dann lohnen sich 16Gb  durchaus.


 

habe die liste aktualisiert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Nimm zweimal den hier 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit oder ei bisschen billiger den hier 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Mindfactory.de


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ok, bei der GraKa sind nun also 3 Modelle in der engeren Auswahl:

7870          320€      (PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX7870 2GBD5-2DHPP) | Geizhals.at Österreich)
7950          420€      (PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) | Geizhals.at Österreich) 
GTX 680     460€      (Zotac GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-60101-10P) | Geizhals.at Österreich)
Die Links sollten nur mal zur Orientierung dienen.

Die Frage ist halt, was lohnt sich am meisten?
Ich zocke nur in FullHD (nicht höher, nicht niedriger) und zu 80% wahrscheinlich BF3 (wenn was anderes, dann ältere Games)
Auf der einen Seite möchte ich maxed Settings, anderer seits sollten auch die FPS hoch sein (50-70) 

So und bezüglich Peripherie. Das werd' ich als letztes beschließen was ich da nehme, also erst, wenn der PC bestellt ist/wird.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Was ist denn Unterschied zwischen der 7850/7870?
Weil wenn beides auf Ultra läuft mit über 48 fps bringts ja nichts viel Geld auszugeben


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Die GtX 680 geht halt schon ordentlich in BF3. In Anderen Games wie Metro 2033 oder Anno 2070 gehen dann die Amds wieder besser. Dir würde ich aber da BF3 suchti eine gtx 680 empfehlen, vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen warten bis die custom designs verfügbar sind.
Versuch mal mit ner 7870/50 den Multiplayer @ultra zu spielen, das ist ne ganz andere welt als der Singleplayer.
Wenn du aber eine 7870 nimmst dann die hier http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p794974_2048MB-Sapphire-HD7870-OC-GDDR5.html


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ja läuft es nicht auf Ultra mit ner 7850 o.O???


----------



## st.eagle (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Die GtX 680 geht halt schon ordentlich in BF3. In Anderen Games wie Metro 2033 oder Anno 2070 gehen dann die Amds wieder besser. Dir würde ich aber da BF3 suchti eine gtx 680 empfehlen, vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen warten bis die custom designs verfügbar sind.
> Versuch mal mit ner 7870/50 den Multiplayer @ultra zu spielen, das ist ne ganz andere welt als der Singleplayer.


 
das klingt ganz nach budgeterhöhung!!! 
bestes p/l: 7870 würde die sapphire aber empfehlen, dann die 7950 und schliesslich die 680: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 (Seite 19) - ComputerBase


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Folgendes Video zeigt den Einsatz einer 7870 OC @Full HD avg. FPS ~55
New GPU: Sapphire HD 7870 - Unboxing / Battlefield 3 Test - YouTube

Also ich finde rechyyy hat da n gutes Setting gefunden zwischen Grafik und FPS.
Und deswegen frag ich mich halt ob sich die 100 - 120 € Aufpreis lohnen, wenn man in eine 680er investiert?


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Die 7850 geht ja regelrecht unter D  Unterschied 7870/7850..?
Ja also noch merh als 33o Euro würde ich nicht für ne graka ausgeben!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Meines wissens nach schafft die im multiplayer so an die 30fpss, im singleplayer @ultra mit kantenglättung 43fps. Ich brauche im multiplayer immer so 40fps mindestens damit ich zufrieden bin.


----------



## st.eagle (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Folgendes Video zeigt den Einsatz einer 7870 OC @Full HD avg. FPS ~55
> New GPU: Sapphire HD 7870 - Unboxing / Battlefield 3 Test - YouTube
> 
> Also ich finde rechyyy hat da n gutes Setting gefunden zwischen Grafik und FPS.
> Und deswegen frag ich mich halt ob sich die 100 - 120 € Aufpreis lohnen, wenn man in eine 680er investiert?



ich würde mir das geld sparen!
warte selber auf die restlichen kepler modelle und werde zwischen 7870 und der670/660 dann entscheiden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

In dem video benutzt der kein AA deswegen sind die fps so hoch.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Nice!
Also 60fps auf Ultra Respekt!
Die 7850 nur 30? glaub ich kaum!

Ja wie lang hält die 7870 bzw. wie viele bf3 generationen (ca^^)


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

@st.eagle Ich hab' halt derzeit gar keinen PC, sitze gerade am Familienpc und muss mir alle 2 Tage anhören, dass ich ja den PC blockiere etc. Deswegen möchte ich doch schon sehr zeitnah wieder einen eigenen 
@MagicMerlin22 die 7850 ist sehr viel leistungsschwächer und reiht sich sogar leicht hinter der 560Ti ein, was für mich nicht in Frage kommt 

edit// @POWER_ schau auf die Kommentare 
@Merlin22 Naja für die nächsten anderthalb Jahre wird sie sicher halten. Und da ich ab September meine Ausbildung anfange, wird dann sicherlich auch das Geld lockerer liegen für ne GK-110er


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Naja 30 war uebertrieben sagen wir 35 der kerl in dem Video Hatte aa komplett ausgeschaltet deswegen har der soviel FPs (steht in den Kommis), mal so unter uns stell einfach auf High da wirst du keinen unterschied merken und das gibt dir einige fps mehr.


----------



## st.eagle (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



MagicMerlin22 schrieb:


> Nice!
> Also 60fps auf Ultra Respekt!
> Die 7850 nur 30? glaub ich kaum!
> 
> Ja wie lang hält die 7870 bzw. wie viele bf3 generationen (ca^^)



ich würde sagen 1.4, ist halt meine lieblingszahl.


----------



## st.eagle (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> @st.eagle Ich hab' halt derzeit gar keinen PC, sitze gerade am Familienpc und muss mir alle 2 Tage anhören, dass ich ja den PC blockiere etc. Deswegen möchte ich doch schon sehr zeitnah wieder einen eigenen


 
kenne ich, habe meinen neuen knecht seit einem monat und nutze noch die IGP, habe aber meine ruhe!!! 

zocke im moment heroes6 und wenn die neue graka irgendwann da ist, dann geht es mit witcher2 und skyrim weiter!
bin halt kein bf zocker.

sorry für den do-po!


----------



## Schulkind (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Sofern du dich damit zufrieden gibst, kann ich dir gerne meine alte G5 zur Verfügung stellen.
Ist imo immer noch die beste Maus für FPS, da sie auf den von dir schon beschriebenen Schnick-Schnack verzichtet, über ein sehr angenehm gerastertes Mausrad verfügt und sich mit den beiliegenden Gewichten auch noch super den individuellen Gepflogenheiten eines jeden Spielers anpassen lässt.

Bezüglich deiner Tastaturwünsche empfehle ich dir die Razer Black Widow, welche ebenfalls auf jegliche, für FPS-Spieler überflüssige Tastenanordnungen verzichtet (Einige wenige Makrotasten sich natürlich mit an Bord).
Außerdem ist sie im Preis nicht zu teuer und besitzt mechanische Tasten mit einem sehr angenehmen Feedback.


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

ja ich war auch CoD-Zocker bis MW3 announced wurde. Bin praktisch also erst mit BF3 auf BF umgestiegen 

Nunja, Jungs, was machen wir jetzt mit der GraKa? Und eagle könntest du in der Geizhals Wunschliste das Case ändern auf das "Antec One"? Das wäre nämlich vorerst meine Wahl.. 

edit// Schulkind. Danke, schau ich mir beide auf jedenfall mal an


----------



## st.eagle (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Nunja, Jungs, was machen wir jetzt mit der GraKa? Und eagle könntest du in der Geizhals Wunschliste das Case ändern auf das "Antec One"? Das wäre nämlich vorerst meine Wahl..



habe ich gemacht.
hier noch ein antec, der vllt interessant sein könnte: Antec Three Hundred Two schwarz (0761345-15320-1) | Geizhals Deutschland. ein bißchen besser ausgestattet und genug platz für den macho!!!
bzgl GPU: ich würd´ die 7870 nehmen.


----------



## Schulkind (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Wenn du dich für die G5 entscheidest, kannst du mir ja deine Adresse per PM schreiben, Versand schenk ich dir. 

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass du bei CoD4 wenig bis keinen Wert auf die Grafik gelegt hast (250FPS lässt grüßen).
Sofern BF3 bei dir in die Fußstapfen von CoD treten soll, tritt ja in Anbetracht hoher Spielzeit der spielerische Aspekt mehr in den Vordergrund.
In diesem Falle müsste es ja nicht die teuerste GraKa sein. 

Ich für meinen Teil verzichte im BF3 Multiplayer abgesehen von der höchsten Auflösung auf jegliche Art von grafischen Details, weshalb meine HD6870 trotz FullHD Auflösung bis zu 100 FPS auswirft.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

@schulkind du bist ja echt großzügig.


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Nein, CoD4 hat bei mir NICHT wegen der Grafik gepunktet 
Die Sache ist die, dass ich eher so der Typ Spieler bin, der ein "Maingame" hat, und die anderen Spiele eher mal zur Abwechslung zieht.
(Als zB MW2 kam, wars dann halt zu 80% MW2). Ich mags eher, wenn ich mich wirklich auf ein Spiel mit all seinen Vor-/Nachteilen/Eigenschaften fixiere und darin da gut bin.
Aber ich bin eig. auch ein Genießer, zB. bin ich mit BlackOps auf die xBox360 umgestiegen, damit ich "endlich High-End Grafik" genießen kann, weil, wie bereits gesagt, mein Notebook nicht so der Burner ist/war. Und trotz diesjähriger Abiturprüfungen hab' ich in BF3 meine 10 Tage Spielzeit 
Und ich möchte jetzt aber, wenn ich eben wieder auf PC wechsle, dass die Grafik des PCs die der 360 um Weiten übertrifft (was ja jetzt auch nich so schwer ist ). Also insoweit ist die Grafik da doch ein Kriterium....
nunja, ich denke das war genug Off-Topic 

Eh bezüglich G5. Gefällt mir eher nicht so. Aber das BlackWidow bleibt aufjedenfall im Hinterkopf


----------



## Schulkind (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> @schulkind du bist ja echt großzügig.



Man hilft wo man kann. 


Wenn du dein Aufrüstungsprojekt abgeschlossen hast, können wir ja mal ne Runde BF3 spielen (Origin: shirezu) - mit ner Black Widow versteht sich


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Gerne. Lass dich aber von meinem Avatar und meinem Namen nicht beirren. Zwischen meinen Beinen baumelt was 

Nun nochmal B2T:
Da ich ja eh vorhabe, die CPU zu OC'en, und mit dem Z77er Chipsatz mir die Möglichkeit auf Ivy offenhalte, wäre es da nicht doch sinnvoller, vorerst mit einem 2500ker zu fahren, den auf schöne 4.3Ghz bis 4.5Ghz zu übertakten, und falls ich dann beschließe, doch wieder mehr Videobearbeitung zu machen und trotz OC die Leistung nichtmehr ausreicht, dann erst auf einen Ivy mit HT umzurüsten?


----------



## facehugger (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

*@TE:* sorry, hatte irgenwie die falschen Links gepostet. Ich meinte es natürlich z.B. so:


Mobo: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-03-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Case: ist eh Geschmacksache...
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BS: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Hi...
also mit 4 Kernen @ 4ghz (überleg du ob du overvolten willst für 0,3 ghz!) kommst du bei Videobearbeitungen gut voran!
Klar gehts mit nem i7 schneller-aber überleg dir ob die 1-2 h länger rendern (sry weiss nicht genau wie viel länger das ist) dir ein Aufpreis von 90 (?) Euro wert ist


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Es braucht manchmal doppelt solange, wenn das Programm die vollen acht threads des i7 nutzen kann, wenn nicht brauchts vielleicht ein bisschen kürzer.
Die neuen SandyBridge zerschiesst man nicht so leicht. Egal wie viel d OC's die Garantie ist so oder so weg.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ne 
Das ist ja das geile!

Pc Games oder Gamestar bin mer nicht mehr sicher hat Intel gefragt!
antwort:
moderates Oc ist erlaubt (darunter versteht man vermutlich ohne Overvolten)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Echt wusste ich gar nicht.


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Overvolten werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Sollte aber td. über die 4Ghz-Grenze kommen.
Wie lange wird es denn noch ungefähr dauern bis Custom GTX 680 rauskommen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Noch 1-2 Monate vermutlich, un dann werden die ziemlich teuer werden, weil nicht verfügbar.


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

das' blöd 
Sind denn die bereits auf dem Markt vorhandenen 680er zu empfehlen?


----------



## Schulkind (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Gerne. Lass dich aber von meinem Avatar und meinem Namen nicht beirren. Zwischen meinen Beinen baumelt was


 
Woher weißt du über meine wahren Motive, in diesem Forum aktiv zu sein, bescheid? 

Bis die Custom 680er in großer Stückzahl verfügbar sind, werden wohl noch ein paar Wochen vergehen.
Auf Caseking.de etwa ist die Lieferbarkeit der Gainward GTX 680 Phantom auf Ende April determiniert.

Die Standardmodelle bieten allesamt Leistung satt, der Test auf PCGH offenbart sogar ein moderates OC-Potential.
Ob dir eine bessere Kühlung und eine geringere Lautstärke das Warten und einen Aufpreis von bis zu 100€ wert ist, musst du selbst entscheiden.
Mit den zu diesem Zeitpunkt verfügbaren Karten machst du aber definitiv auch nichts falsch.


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ich glaube ich entscheide mich doch eher für einen 2600k'er und die Sapphire HD7870 OC....
oh maaan. ich kann mich doch nicht entscheiden 
http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3188/unbenanntki.jpg
Preis derzeit: 1114,66 Euro
Allerdings fehlt noch eine Tastatur..


----------



## Schulkind (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Egal wie du dich entscheidest, im nachhinein betrachtet ist es immer die falsche Wahl.


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ja, das mag zwar irgendwie stimmen..
aber ich möchte trotzdem vorher gerne eure Tips/Meinungen hören/lesen 
Nur weil ich denke, dass etwas gut ist, heisst das ja nicht automatisch, dass es dann auch gut ist.
zB. lohnt sich der Aufpreis des von mir oben eingetragenen RAM-Kits nicht (im Vgl. zum Team Group Elite), nehm ich an, oder?


----------



## st.eagle (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Ja, das mag zwar irgendwie stimmen..
> aber ich möchte trotzdem vorher gerne eure Tips/Meinungen hören/lesen
> Nur weil ich denke, dass etwas gut ist, heisst das ja nicht automatisch, dass es dann auch gut ist.
> zB. lohnt sich der Aufpreis des von mir oben eingetragenen RAM-Kits nicht (im Vgl. zum Team Group Elite), nehm ich an, oder?



beim ram merkst du kein unterschied!!! hauptsache ddr3. und die sch...-rippen sind doch nur kinderkramm!!! außerdem wird´s eng mit dem einbau des macho!!!
also nimm den elite und spar dir das geld und viel ärger!!!


----------



## Newgame (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Und wenn du die unbedingt haben willst dann nimm die Low Profile davon


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

dachte ich mir schon. danke euch beiden für die Bestätigung.
Wie siehts aus mit den 3x 120mm NB Fans? Gibts da was besseres?^^ Hab in meiner xBox einen 120mm ENERMAX CLUSTER UCCLI2. Der ist eig. unhörbar leise, abgesehen von dem Summen der Luftverwirbelungen..
Ich bin jetzt zB vom Z77 Extreme4 auf das Z77 Pro4 umgestiegen, um 20€ zu sparen. Wo geht das denn noch?^^
Hättet ihr noch einige Case-Vorschläge? Mein persönlicher Fav. ist eig. gerade das Antec ONE (nur das Frontpanel gefällt mir aufgrund des billig wirkenden Plastiks nicht so ganz^^)


----------



## Newgame (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Aerocool Strike-X ONE Advance

schau aber lieber auf der caseking Seite danach da sind ordentlichere Bilder  Gibt es ab 35€


----------



## st.eagle (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

die hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ARCTIC COOLING ARCTIC F12 PWM sind der absolute p/l hammer, bloß 7tage lieferzeit!  sonst noch Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R), Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

@Newgame Danke aber ich stehe nicht so auf Weihnachtsbäume etc^^ darf gerne was einfaches und schlichtes sein (hatte ich in meinem Anfangspost erwähnt)

@eagle Danke auch dir. Kann ich mit nem 3-Pin Stecker auch die Drehzahl steuern (softwareseitig) oder geht das nur mit der 4-Pin-PWM oder wie die gleich heissen?!


----------



## Newgame (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland reicht nicht eigentlich auch dieses Netzteil?! 
Da würdest du dann auch noch was sparen.

http://geizhals.at/de/?in=&fs=Xigmatek+Asgard+II+Midi-Tower das sind ein paar schlichte dabei und auch für weniger Geld


----------



## st.eagle (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

nt: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-530W -23€
ram: elite -24€
lüfter: je nach dem -10€

gehäuse:Produktvergleich BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 schwarz, Lancool PC-K57, Zalman Z11 Plus, NZXT Tempest 410, Antec Three Hundred Two schwarz (0761345-15320-1), Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01), BitFenix Raider (BFC-RDR-300-KKN1-RP), Cooler Master CM Sto


----------



## st.eagle (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

nur pwm soweit ich weiß, es gibt aber adapter die die spannung runterschrauben, dann laufen die 3pin lüfter langsamer. Produktvergleich Diverse Widerstands-Adapterkabel 3pin 12V auf 3pin 7V (56 Ohm), Diverse Widerstands-Adapterkabel 3pin 12V auf 3pin 9.5V | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

ah k. hm ne dann bevorzuge ich eher Fans mit PWM, um einfach bisschen dynamischer zu sein (wegen geplantem OC'ing, verschiedener Raumtemperaturen, Lautstärke und was da dann noch alles dazuzählt) 
Eh wegen NT. Da ich mir ja durch das Z77er die Möglichkeit, aufzurüsten, offen halte, sollte ich doch lieber bei bereits genanntem NT bleiben..


----------



## st.eagle (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

hast du die gehäuse mal durchgeschaut, ist da was dabei?


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

das Shinobi ist nun auch in der engeren Auswahl.^^
zB sowas wie Sichtfenster.. brauch ich einfach nicht^^ leuchtende Fans? Ich will kein Weihnachtsbaum 

nein nein  Aber das drückt alles nur unnötig den Preis nach oben.
Das Antec One ist mit 60 (?) Tacken ja schon relativ billig.
Die Kiste steht dann eh aufm Boden unterm Schreibtisch

Funktionalität ist mir halt das wichtigste, zB gutes Kabelmanagement und guter Aufbau um schönen Airflow zu ermöglichen..
Deshalb wäre eig. ein modulares NT auch sehr vortrefflich


----------



## Schulkind (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Tendenziell verringert sich die Leistungsaufnahme der neuen Prozessorengenerationen immer weiter, weshalb ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann, dass es außerhalb des Serverbereichs nochmal CPUs jenseits einer TDP von 95 Watt geben wird. Insofern könntest du schon zum günstigeren Netzteil greifen, außer du möchtest dir die Möglichkeit einer 2. Graka offen halten.


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

eine zweite (SLI/CF) auf keinen Fall, eine NEUE durchaus schon 
Wenn man zB die geplante 7870 mit den jetztigen 680er vergleicht, und dann berücksichtigt, dass stärkere GraKas kommen (GK110er), bei gleicher Fertigungsgröße (28nm), dann ist ja nach obenhin einiges an zusätzlicher TDP denkbar 


edit// Gerade gemerkt, dass ich ja noch eine wLan Karte brauche?!
habe hier noch eine unbenutzte "W LAN_11g" von Level One rumliegen. Ist allerdings schon sehr alt, hat nur PCI (kein PCIe), arbeitet mit 11b/g Standard und überträgt max. 54 Mb/s.
Meine Internetleitung ist ne 2000er DSL. Vondemher brauch ich ja nix neues/ist die alte noch "gut genug" ?!


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Sooo.
Das wäre jetzt mein Final-Setup
http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/3677/unbenanntbpil.png
Es fehlt nur noch eine Tastatur..
Hab' das Case jetzt geändert (wird nun doch auf den Tisch gestellt )

Kurz noch 2 Fragen: Das CD-Laufwerk kann ja nicht brennen?! Gibts da auch was mit Brenner oder so? 
Dann bezüglich der W-Lan Karte?! im Vorigen Post steht mein Anliegen...

Bestellen würde ich bei Mindfactory, Hardwareversand und Caseking. Bezahlungsart wäre Nachnahme (Rechnung geht ja nicht >.<"")

So.. hab ich dann alles?!


----------



## Softy (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Klar kann das Laufwerk CD's + DVD's brennen. Oder meinst Du einen BluRay-Brenner? --> LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail oder ASUS BW-12B1ST, SATA, retail.

Die Zusammenstellung sieht sehr gut aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Nein, ich dachte nur an CDs/DVDs.. brauche das ja eh nicht so häufig (man hat ja USB, Externe etc) aber schon mal ab und zu und wenn man dann nicht brennen könnte, wär ja doof..  BluRay will/brauch/hab ich nich^^

Was ist denn mit meiner alten W-Lan-Karte? Klappt das so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe?


----------



## Softy (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit meiner alten W-Lan-Karte? Klappt das so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe?



Ja, denn das Board hat ja 3 PCI Slots, die Karte kannst Du also weiter verwenden


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Auch geschwindigkeitstechnisch? Wie gesagt, Speed wird durch die niedrige 2000er Leitung gebremst... Mediastreaming zB auf meine xBox läuft dann über das LAN... Also keine Probleme?


----------



## Softy (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ich denke nicht, dass es da Geschwindigkeitsprobleme gibt, wenn es Dir bis jetzt ausgereicht hat, passt es doch


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Die Sache war die: Als man uns das Internet eingerichtet hat (vor ca. 6 Jahren) wurden 2 andere PCs mit der Karte ausgerüstet und eine gab man mir damals "Wenn du auch nen PC hast bau'n wir dir die ein". Bekam dann aber ein Notebook (eingebautes W-Lan), brauchte das daher nicht. Jetzt der Familien-PC an dem ich gerade schreibe, der hat die W-Lan Karte und hier läuft das Internet gut (der ist dafür aber auch nur 1m vom Router entfernt, mein PC ca. 7m Luftlinie und 2-3 Wände). Allerdings hab ich hier noch nicht drauf gezockt.. Sonst nur normales Surfen (youtube, facebook etc).. Aber wird schon passen...^^


edit// ah genau. noch was. wie siehts aus mit Versand. Wenn ich zB Nachnahme wähle zahl ich ja mehr Versand (+ DHL gebühr).. wie schicken die die Päckchen? zB hab ich grd noch ne MX-2 WLP reingeschmissen. Ist bei hwv.de am billigsten. Zahl ich dann für die WLP nochmals 8.99€ Versand?? o.0


----------



## Softy (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Versand wird einmal pro Bestellung fällig, und zwar der Betrag, der Dir angezeigt wird, bevor Du die Bestellung abschickst. In wievielen Päckchen dann die Teile tatsächlich ankommen, kann Dir egal sein. Meist wird das Gehäuse separat verschickt, und der Rest dann in einem 2. Paket.

Noch 2 Tipps, wenn Du bei mindfactory zwischen 0h und 6h morgens bestellst, werden keine Versandkosten fällig (ich glaub aber nur bei Vorkasse). Wenn Du bei hardwareversand.de die Teile über einen Preisvergleicher (z. B. geizhals.at) aufrufst, sind viele Komponenten ein paar € günstiger, als wenn Du die direkt auf der Seite zusammensuchst.

Extra Wäremeleitpaste brauchst Du nicht, die ist im Lieferumfang des Kühlers mit dabei.


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ah *_* der erste Teil hört sich genau so an wie ich's mir gewünscht habe.. (:

Bezüglich MindFactory. Ja das wusste ich bereits. Werd's auch so machen  Versandkostenfrei in Bezug auf Vorkasse gilt nur ab 100€ Wert, ab 200€ gibts den Rest auch Versandkostenfrei 

Da ich OC'en wollte, dachte ich, es sollte schon eine MX-2 sein. Aber wenn das nicht benötigt wird (habe auch noch i.eine WLP daheim liegen^^)...


----------



## Softy (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Die MX2 ist schon sehr gut, wobei ich die MX4 verarbeitungstechnisch besser finde, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Aber die Unterschiede bei Wärmeleitpasten sind so gering, das sind vllt. 1-2 °C Temperaturunterschied.


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Also ich hätte ja dann einen 2600k und einen Macho. OC wird vorerst auf glatte 4Ghz. Sollte ja dann egal sein..


----------



## Softy (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

4GHz schafft der i7 auch mit Ketchup als Wämeleitpaste 

Zumindest für ein paar Stunden


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ehm kurz noch zur Bestellung. Ich würde später (ca. ab 0:00 wegen Mindfactory) bestellen. Kann ich Do/Fr mit der Ware rechnen?


----------



## Softy (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Wenn alle Komponenten als "auf Lager" gekennzeichnet sind, ist das schon realistisch, ja.

hardwareversand.de ist auch immer recht fix.


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

nice nice nice.. (:
Passt der Macho eig. ins Gehäuse?  hatte danach gar nicht geschaut.. gibts da irgendwo angaben wo man das lesen kann?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



Softy schrieb:


> 4GHz schafft der i7 auch mit Ketchup als Wämeleitpaste



Wenn du wasserfreien Ketchup hast kann er länger durchhalten.


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Wasserfrei wird bei Ketchup schwer


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Wasserfrei wird bei Ketchup schwer


 
Das wäre dann Analog-Ketchup. Basis ist Pflanzenöl, Farbstoff und Geschmacksverstärker.


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ich will mir den Geschmack mal gar nicht ausmalen.. 

Kurz noch zur Spinpoint-HDD. hatte die nämlich einfach so reingeworfen. Würde nur für Medien (Musik Filme Bilder) und für unwichtigere Programme dienen, die ich nicht auf die SSD schmeißen will... reicht die dazu oder gibts da noch was besseres?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Natürlich reicht die Samsung dafür.


----------



## Softy (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Passt der Macho eig. ins Gehäuse?  hatte danach gar nicht geschaut.. gibts da irgendwo angaben wo man das lesen kann?



Passt  Sonst hätte ich schon Alarm geschlagen


----------



## st.eagle (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

hast dir aber da ein feines gehäuse noch ausgesucht!!! hab´s ja selber , also kann ich nur empfehlen!!!
bestelle bloß direkt einen guten 120 (140 gehen auch) lüfter, z.b.: Lüfter | Geizhals.at Deutschland, weil der hintere ein lauthals ist!!! kannst natürlich auch drei bestellen und die anderen zwei oben anbringen. ich habe einen HDD-käfig rausgenommen, damit ist der airflow noch besser. sonst riesig platz, der macho hat genug luft zum atmen und durch die wölbung in den seitenteilen schön viel platz für KM!


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ja. Das Design und der Aufbau haben mich überzeugt  Ich nehms in weiss und stells dann auf den Tisch. dann könnt ich sogar die LED-Beleuchtung des großen Lüfters als indirekte backgroundbeleuchtung nehmen 
Das mit den herausnehmbaren HDD-Cases hab' ich schon gesehen und wäre ebenfalls übernommen worden^^
Wie siehts mit den vorderen beiden 120mm aus? Sind die leise? Und wie laut ist eig. der vom Macho? 
brauche nur noch 'ne Tastatur, dann wird bestellt. Bloß postet im anderen Thread keiner :/

naja wird schon


----------



## st.eagle (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Ja. Das Design und der Aufbau haben mich überzeugt  Ich nehms in weiss und stells dann auf den Tisch. dann könnt ich sogar die LED-Beleuchtung des großen Lüfters als indirekte backgroundbeleuchtung nehmen
> Das mit den herausnehmbaren HDD-Cases hab' ich schon gesehen und wäre ebenfalls übernommen worden^^
> Wie siehts mit den vorderen beiden 120mm aus? Sind die leise? Und wie laut ist eig. der vom Macho?
> brauche nur noch 'ne Tastatur, dann wird bestellt. Bloß postet im anderen Thread keiner :/
> ...


 
hab´s auch in weiß, wegen meiner frau!!!  der knecht mußte sich dem interieur des arbeitszimmers anpassen, dafür wurde ein zusätzliches budget extra genehmigt!!!  die vorderen und der an der seite sind ok, werden über LS gesteuert, laufen bei mir auf niedrigster stufe und der proz war noch nicht heisser als 47°!!! der vom macho ist auch sehr leise, ich höre ihn nicht aus 1m entfernung.
bei der tasti kann ich dir nicht helfen, wie schon vorher erwähnt!!!


----------



## Schulkind (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ich hab mich schon gefragt, wann denn Softy endlich dieses Topic entert *g*

Freut mich dass du nun endlich eine finale Konfiguration gefunden hast. 
Bzgl. der Tastatur kann ich mich nur wiederholen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

bezüglich der Tastatur: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...uer-einen-wiedereinsteiger-p-budget-80-a.html


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Soo.
PC ist bestellt.
Maus und Tastatur wird noch.
Habe bei Mindfactory und Hardwareversand bestellt.
Der Endpreis für mein System beläuft sich auf 1143,43€

Danke an Alle für eure Hilfe (:


edit// und die 7870 wurde um 8 Euro teurer gemacht, und zwar, als ich die restlichen Artikel in den Warenkorb legte... Vorher war sie 300€ glatt und bei Aktualisierung des Warenkorbs kam die Meldung "Oh wir haben das und das Produkt um 8 Euro teurer gemacht. Just in dem Moment, in dem du bestellst, um dich zu trollen" -.-" Naja trotzdem billiger wie die Konkurrenz. Und dank Erstbesteller-Gutschein direkt die 5 Tacken fürn Versand gespart


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Das hast du bei Mindfactory wenn du nach Mitternacht bestellst. Dann steigt der Preis eines Artikels plötzlich um exakt den Wert an den du bei den Versandkosten sparst.


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

haha das sind ja Drecksäcke


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Passt ein 480W NT auch? Wäre das gleiche BeQuiet CM E9 nur mit 480W?! Dringend


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Für ein 1155 System mit High End Karte reicht das BeQuiet locker aus.


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

okey. auch bezüglich OC'ing später? Hat noch Platz nach oben?^^


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Das Netzteil liefert knapp 460 Watt auf der 12V Leitung,
Ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht mehr welche Grafikkarte du haben willst aber ein System mit einem OC i7 und einer AMD 7950 zieht 300-330 Watt aus der Dose. Du hast noch genug Luft nach oben.


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Hab die 7870er von Sapphire..

man bin grd richtig verzweifelt/sauer etc... Meine Bestellung von Mindfactory kam heute, und HWV hat den Liefertermin von Case, NT und Lüfter bereits das 3 mal verschoben bzw jetzt ist der Liefertermin sogar ungewiss... -.-"

Case und NT gibts bei anderen Händlern nicht bzw nur überteuert und die Lüfter auch nicht.. Und einen Macho muss ich auch noch auftreiben 


Edit// bei Mindfactory wird nebem dem Macho eine Montagehalterung für 5 Tacken für den 1155er Sockel angeboten. Brauch ich den unbedingt wenn ich nen 1155er Sockel hab?

Edit2// Die Montagehalterung wird , so angegeben, für ASUS/ASRock MoBos benötigt. ich hab ein Z77 Pro 4 von ASRock.. brauch ich die Montagehalterung? Weil mein MoBo nicht in der Beschreibung auftaucht?!


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Bei der 7870 reicht das BeQuiet mehr als locker.


Von welcher Montage Halterung redest du?


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Asus/AsRock LGA 1155 Montagerahmen von dieser.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ich dachte du willst ein Asrock Mainboard haben?


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ja das liegt schon daheim. ASRock Z77 Pro4. In der Überschrift zum Montagerahmen steht aber auch ASRock deswegen war ich stutzig?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Soweit ich das weiß ist der extra Rahmen schon bei Macho dabei.
Ich würde einfach mal per Mail bei Mind Factory nachfragen.
Ich habe erst vor 4 Wochen den Macho verbaut und brauchte nichts extra.


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



> Im Lieferumfang befindet sich ein Universal Montagekit, für alle aktuellen Intel- und AMD-Plattformen.



Beschreibung zum Macho.. Wird also passen...

fuuuu jetzt wurde das letzte 480W NT verkauft.... aaaaaaaalter


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Das ist Pech. Wo genau willst du das NT kaufen?
Ich schau sonst mal welches du anstelle nehmen könntest.


----------



## st.eagle (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

hi sunshine,

als bq ersatz wäre das ok, ist zwar nicht modular, dafür aber feinste seasonic technik drin: 550W XFX PRO550W Core Edition ATX - Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebook
was fehlt noch???


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ich würde eig. gerne bei Mindfactory bestellen (Caseking geht auch, falls billiger.. werde da eh was bestellen). Bitte nur Artikel die lieferbar sind^^ Und Kabelmanagement würde ich eig bevorzugen, weil neben dem NT noch ein Lüfter rein soll und im Gehäuse auch sonst guter Airflow möglich sein soll...

edit// @eagle Also fehlen tun noch Case (Corsair Carbide 500R), der Macho, das NT und ich brauch noch Lüfter (werde die aber wie gesagt bei Caseking bestellen zusammen mit der Zowie AM)


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Das Rasurbo ist nicht so effizient wie das Straight aber gut und leise und hat KM.
550W Rasurbo REAL&POWER RAPM550 80+ Modular - Mindfactory.de


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ich glaub ich bestell bei CaseKing einfach ein Straight Power CM E9 480W


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Das kannst du natürlich auch machen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ich kenn das Rasurbo bzw die Marke nicht deswegen bin ich da 'n bisschen kritisch..^^


----------



## st.eagle (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

es ist alles bei mf da:
Corsair Carbide 500R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiss - Mindfactory.de     ~98
480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Mindfactory.de - Hardware,     ~78€
Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel - Mindfactory.de - Hardware,   ~34€
lüfter kannst du aus dieser liste wählen: Lüfter | Geizhals.at Deutschland
wenn du die arctics haben willst, dann schau mal, ob bei dir in der nähe ein atelco laden ist. dann holst du sie dir da ab!!!!


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ja aber zB das Case erst ab 13.04 und das NT erst ab 19.04 und dann "wird erwartet". 
Das ist ja das Ding. ich hätts eig. gern so früh wie möglich... ^^

edit// und weil BeQuiet gerade Lieferprobleme hat weil auch irgendwie die Produktion der alten Reihe gestoppt wurde etc... Und bei Hardwareversand stand auch dran "ab 05.04 erwartet" als ich am 4. bestellt hatte und bis jetzt immer noch nicht verfügbar


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Ich kenn das Rasurbo bzw die Marke nicht deswegen bin ich da 'n bisschen kritisch..^^


 
Rasurbo Netzteile werden von HEC hergestellt.
Das Rasurbo 550 RAPM basiert auf dem Cougar CM.

Wenn es nichts taugt hätte ich es auch nicht empfohlen.


----------



## st.eagle (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Ja aber zB das Case erst ab 13.04 und das NT erst ab 19.04 und dann "wird erwartet".
> Das ist ja das Ding. ich hätts eig. gern so früh wie möglich... ^^
> 
> edit// und weil BeQuiet gerade Lieferprobleme hat weil auch irgendwie die Produktion der alten Reihe gestoppt wurde etc... Und bei Hardwareversand stand auch dran "ab 05.04 erwartet" als ich am 4. bestellt hatte und bis jetzt immer noch nicht verfügbar


 sorry, habe ich nicht gesehen
aber du kannst das case in schwarz nehmen: Corsair Carbide 500R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Mindfactory.de
dieses NT: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p638246/pid/geizhals
und der macho ist ja sowieso da!!! nur beeil dich, es ist nur noch ein case da!!!!


----------



## xSunshin3x (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Beim Case sind jetzt wieder 2 da 
Und bei HWV gibts das weiße auch mit sofort lieferbar.. oh man ich glaub' die wollen mich verarschen -.-"


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Darauf würde ich nichts geben.
Ich habe mir gestern Vormittag was bestellt was auch sofort lieferbar ist.
Trotzdem ist das Paket bis jetzt noch nicht auf Reisen gegangen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ja so gehts mir seit über einer Woche


----------



## Schulkind (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Du Armer, ich kann mich, nicht zuletzt aus eigener Erfahrung, nur zu gut in dich hineinversetzen. 
Was machst du denn derweil mit der GraKa? In exponierter Lage (zB Küchentisch) ausstellen? :p


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

steht zusammen mit den restlichen Komponenten auf dem Schreibtisch und verstaubt..


----------



## xSunshin3x (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Grrr gerade bemerkt dass ich 3 S-ATA Anschlüsse brauche (SSD, HDD, DVD-Drive) und beim Mainboard nur 2 mitgeliefert wurden und bei SSD, HDD und DVD-Drive gar keins dabei ist -.-"" 
Hardwareversand antwortet nicht auf meine Mails...

scheint wohl alles gegen mich zu laufen..


----------



## Softy (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Oh, das ist doof. Dann musst Du wohl oder übel am Montag zum Dealer um die Ecke, und ein Sata-Kabel kaufen


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Nur bei den teuren Boards ist auch mehr Zubehör in Form von Sata Kabel dabei. Bei den günstigen hast du meist nur 2x Sata.


----------



## st.eagle (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

du wartest doch noch auf andere komponenten, dann ist das doch wohl das kleinste übel!!!http://www.comunio.de/i/tiny_mce/plugins/emotions/img/smiley-troest.gif


----------



## xSunshin3x (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



Softy schrieb:


> Oh, das ist doof. Dann musst Du wohl oder übel am Montag zum Dealer um die Ecke, und ein Sata-Kabel kaufen


Ja beim Planeten oder den Blödmännern.. zu völlig überteuerten Preisen 



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur bei den teuren Boards ist auch mehr Zubehör in Form von Sata Kabel dabei. Bei den günstigen hast du meist nur 2x Sata.


Ja da kann man ja nicht meckern.. aber zB HDD und DVDDrive kommen in ner Plastikschale/-tüte und mehr nicht.. Das ist schon bisschen.. happig

Ehm wenn das System denn läuft, würde ich gerne ein Systemabbild erstellen.
Was sollte ich empfehlenswert da bereits installiert haben?

hatte an folgendes gedacht

Treiber:
Mainboard
GraKa
LAN bzw. W-Lan
SSD/HDD

Programme:
Webbrowser
AV
GPU-Z/CPU-Z
MSI Afterburner
Core Temp
Unigine Heaven 3.0
3D Mark 11
AS-SSD

Was fehlt denn noch? 



edit// @eagle Ja das stimmt, aber letztenendes brauch ich das Zeug ja trotzdem und muss jetzt wieder gucken wo ich das herbekomm. Würd's ja gern zu der HWV-Bestellung dazulegen aber wie gesagt die antworten nicht.. -.-


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Du willst ein Back Up machen?
Dafür würde ich True Image Home benutzen.
Das kostet zwar Geld aber du kannst dir von der Test Version eine Live CD erstellen. Damit kannst du dann booten und ein Back Up von Windows machen -- also der kompletten C Partiton und das kannst du bei Problemen über die CD wieder einlesen. Das ist gratis. Du hast nur den Komfort nicht aber für das Back Up reicht es.


----------



## xSunshin3x (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ich hatte eher an ein Back-Up auf einer externen oder auf der HDD gedacht. Denn ich hab nur 4.7GB CDs.. keine Dual Layer.. und das sollte ja mehr als die 4.7GB haben oder? Und wie sieht es aus mit den Programmen? Fehlt da noch was wichtiges?


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Du verstehst nicht was ich meine. 
Du lädst dir die Test Version runter. Mit der erstellst du eine Live CD. Die ist 200MB groß -- weiß ich nicht genau da müsste ich nachschauen.
Du legst die CD ein und bootest davon. Dann kannst du damit ein Back Up von der gesamten Partition erstellen und dieses Back Up als Datei irgendwo speichern. Entweder auf einer anderen HDD oder eben auf einer externen HDD.


----------



## xSunshin3x (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Sorry, hatte diesen Satz


Threshold schrieb:


> Damit kannst du dann booten und ein Back Up von Windows machen -- also der kompletten C Partiton und das kannst du bei Problemen über die CD wieder einlesen.


falsch gelesen. Dachte das Back-Up wird auf die CD gebrannt.. War heut 'n anstrengender Tag.. ich glaub ich sollt ins Bett^^

Ist das Windowseigene denn im Vgl. zu True Image schlechter bzw. bringt irgendwelche Nachteile?


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Windows hat eine Back Up Funktion? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## xSunshin3x (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Was ist ein Systemabbild?

Anleitung: Windows 7 - Systemabbild - NETZWELT

ja


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ach das. Das kannst du vergessen. True Image ist komfortabler und sicherer.


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Mein System läuft , abgesehen vom W-Lan, seit Donnerstag Abend.
Habe alles eingerichtet und mache gerade/werde am WE noch einige Benches machen und dann meinen PC vorstellen, da von einigen gewünscht.

Allerdings habe ich schon eine Unstimmigkeit bemerkt. Der i7 2600k wird im UEFI richtig angezeigt (4 Cores, 8 Threads, CPU Cores activated: ALL) aber in Windows und in den Tools (Core Temp) werden nur 2 Cores und 4 Threads angezeigt.

Oh und meine CPU wird unter Last (Prime95) nicht wärmer wie 50°C


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Hattest du Windows neu installiert oder einfach vom alten System übernommen?


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ich hab mir noch ein neues Windoof gekauft. Hatte Vista und 7 nur in 32bit Version.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Hast du Windows denn neu installiert?
geben mal msconfig in das Ausführen Fenster ein und drücke Enter.
Danach die Registerkarte Start und dort auf erweiterte optionen klicken.
Nimm den Haken bei Prozessoranzahl raus und starte neu.


----------



## Softy (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Das Geld hättest Du Dir sparen können  Du kannst Windows 7 46bit (legal) runterladen, und dann mit Deinem 32bit-Key aktivieren.


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Geld hättest Du Dir sparen können  Du kannst Windows 7 46bit (legal) runterladen, und dann mit Deinem 32bit-Key aktivieren.


 
Ich hatte nur für Vista einen Key.
Windows 7 32bit war gecrackt *hust*
Das Problem war dass es für 64bit auch den gleichen Loader gibt, der funktioniert aber nicht mit dem MoBo wegen UEFI, weil der Loader das BIOS ändert. :p
Ich hätte mir die 70 Tacken auch gerne gespart, aber ging leider echt nicht..^^

@Threshold. Mist. ich dachte das betrifft, wie der Name es sagt, nur den "Start" des Systems. Hatte den Haken dringelassen, aber von 1 auf 4 Kerne gewechselt. Ich dachte dadurch bootet er mit allen 4 Kernen anstatt wie mit einem --> schnellerer Boot.
Hab den Haken entfernt und CoreTemp zeigt alle 4 Kerne +Temps und 8 Threads an  Danke dir


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Windows 7 32bit war gecrackt *hust*
> Das Problem war dass es für 64bit auch den gleichen Loader gibt, der funktioniert aber nicht mit dem MoBo wegen UEFI, weil der Loader das BIOS ändert. :p
> Ich hätte mir die 70 Tacken auch gerne gespart, aber ging leider echt nicht..^^


 
Darüber decken wir mal den Mantel des Schweigens.


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

ja ich weiss, dass sowas hier nicht gerne gesehen ist. Wollte euch aber auch nicht anlügen


----------



## Softy (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> ja ich weiss, dass sowas hier nicht gerne gesehen ist. Wollte euch aber auch nicht anlügen



Das nächste mal schreibst Du einfach: "Das ist aber ärgerlich. Doof, dass ich das nicht vorhergewusst habe, blalbla..."


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



Softy schrieb:


> Das nächste mal schreibst Du einfach: "Das ist aber ärgerlich. Doof, dass ich das nicht vorhergewusst habe, blalbla..."


 
Oder wechselst gleich in das richtige Forum für solche Fragen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Hatte mich ja in 2 Foren umgeschaut.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Hatte mich ja in 2 Foren umgeschaut.


 
Waren wohl die falschen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ich war auf *liegt in der straße und lässt wasser abfließen* und *wo die spekulanten die wirtschaft kaputt machen*


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Ich glaube das solltest du aber nun wirklich löschen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Sind Wikipedia-Links denn verboten?


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Bei eindeutigen Namen schon.


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

*fixed*


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Schon besser. 

Ich wollte noch was wissen. PN kommt gleich.


----------



## xSunshin3x (23. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P7846 3DMarks

i7 2600k @4Ghz und die Sapphire HD Radeon 7870OC OC @1250/1400 @1.245V

Temps:
CPU: 29-32°C Idle, 60°C Last
GPU: 28-30°C Idle, 69°C Last

♥


----------



## Softy (23. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Das Ergebnis ist prima 

Hier hast Du eine Menge Vergleichsmöglichkeiten^^: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html

Wenn Du magst, mach hier mit  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html


----------



## xSunshin3x (23. April 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC: Gaming und more | Budget: ~ 1.200€ (:*

Hatte Heaven schon durchlaufen lassen. Sogar unter den von dir angegebenen Settings. Hab' aber vergessen Pics zu machen  Ich machs mal eben (:


----------

